# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Uvjeti za pratnju na porodu - SVA RODILIŠA - pomoć!

## Danci_Krmed

Drage žene,

Molim Vas da nam pomognete nešto.  Naime, mi imamo iz 2010. podatke o tome koji su uvjeti za pratnju na porodu a htjela bi iste provjeriti sa friškim rodiljama da vidimo ako se nešto u međuvremenu promijenilo.

Molim Vas da ne začatate topic, treba nam dakle info iz svakog rodilišta (ukupno 36).  Ja ću početi:

*RIJEKA*
- 375 kn
- samo jedna osoba
- može biti bilo tko (partner, prijateljica...)
- od nedavno se traži da pratnja na porodu potpiše nešto (ali još nismo sigurne o čemu se točno radi)
- dopušta se samo u rađaonu (ne predrađaonu)

*PULA*
- samo jedna osoba
- osoba mora imati potvrdu s bolničkog tečaja (i mora biti prilično recentna potvrda, ne od npr prije 5 godina)
- može biti bilo tko (barem tako kažu, u praksi nisam sigurna baš kako šljaka)
- dopušta se pratnja samo na kraj poroda (izgon) osim iznimno

----------


## Inesz

Vinogradska
-za pratnju ne traže nikakvu potvrdu
-partnera otpravili doma nakon prijema
-pustili ga u rađaonu 3 sata prije samog rođenja
-poslije poroda ili svi troje zajedno skoro 2 sata u rađaoni
_________________

-uz moju frednicu partner bio cijelo vrijeme poroda

----------


## sunce moje malo

VARAŽDIN
- potvrda s njihovog tečaja (imali smo ju iz 2009)
- uplačenih 300 kn
- MM je bio čitavo vrijeme samnom, od dolaska, poroda i još 2h poslije

----------


## dim

U Varaždinsu se potpisuje izjava da će se medicinska pomoć osobi koja je u pratnji(ako zatreba) pružiti tek kad se zbrinu majka i dijete, možda je tako i u Rijeci. I u Varaždinu pratnja na porod oblači njihovo platneno odjelo, nije potrebno donositi svoje jednokratno.

----------


## leonisa

zg sveti duh
potvrda s tecaja, no ne traze ako je prisa :D
pustaju cim udjes u box
ne treba odjeca
ne placa se nista
nista se ne potpisuje
ostaje se u boxu koliko ostaje i majka (i beba), cca 2h.

pretpostavljam da pratnji-zeni ne treba potvrda.

----------


## piramida

Otac ne smije prisustvovati porodu ako nije bio na tečaju?  :No: 
Pa nisam ni ja. Ne dam 400kn za tečaj. 
8 sati + Bizovačke toplice...da mi kažu nešto što sam već progutala u časopisima i na netu  :psiholog: 
Jel išao tko na taj spomenuti???

Uostalom,ne znam ni jel smiju u Našicama tate prisustvovati  :Confused:

----------


## naniluc

Varaždin: potvrda o tečaju- imali smo potvrdu iz 2008.
             uplatiti određeni iznos ( ne sjećam se koliko)
             muž je bio cijelo vrijeme sa mnom- od kad je došao do 2h iza poroda 
             ja nisam bila u predrađaoni, ali sam vidla kod odlaska na wc da je sa jednom ženom bio muž u predrađaoni

----------


## Zara1

u varaždinu predrađaone nema  :Undecided:

----------


## naniluc

onda sam ja nekaj krivo shvatila- oba puta sam bila u onoj velikoj sobi gdje može pratnja, pa sam mislila da je ona soba prije nje- gdje je par kreveta predrađaona, moja krivica  :lool:

----------


## Indi

*DUBROVNIK*
- 300 kn
- potpisani pečat se stavlja na prvu stranicu trudničke knjižice
- samo jedna osoba
- može biti bilo tko (partner, prijateljica...)
- dopušta se samo u rađaonicu (ne predrađaonicu)
- ovisno o smjeni nekad dopuštaju da je pratnja uz rodilju cijelo vrijeme, a nekad samo na izgonu (prijateljici koja je u to vrijeme sama bila u rodilištu nisu dali da muž dođe k njoj, unatoč tečaju i činjenici da je sama i da je inzistirala da ga puste k njoj)
- u Dubrovniku nema bokseva, nego je rađaonica nalik velikoj operacijskoj sali u kojoj su obično dva kreveta, ili stolčić i krevet
- sve navedeno vrijedi i za rađanje na stolčiću (sve ovisi o smjeni)

----------


## blackberry

> Drage žene,
> 
> Molim Vas da nam pomognete nešto.  Naime, mi imamo iz 2010. podatke o tome koji su uvjeti za pratnju na porodu a htjela bi iste provjeriti sa friškim rodiljama da vidimo ako se nešto u međuvremenu promijenilo.
> 
> Molim Vas da ne začatate topic, treba nam dakle info iz svakog rodilišta (ukupno 36).  Ja ću početi:
> 
> *RIJEKA*
> - 375 kn
> - samo jedna osoba
> ...


Danči...mm je bio samnom čitav dan u rađaoni...i znam još dosta njih koji jesu, a i koji nisu. nisam osjećala da sam iznimka...u čemu je stvar?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

valda u smjeni?  ne znam.  čekaj, u puli imaju predrađaone/rađaone ili je to sve skupa?

----------


## Indi

> *DUBROVNIK*
> - 300 kn
> - potpisani pečat se stavlja na prvu stranicu trudničke knjižice
> - samo jedna osoba
> - može biti bilo tko (partner, prijateljica...)
> - dopušta se samo u rađaonicu (ne predrađaonicu)
> - ovisno o smjeni nekad dopuštaju da je pratnja uz rodilju cijelo vrijeme, a nekad samo na izgonu (prijateljici koja je u to vrijeme sama bila u rodilištu nisu dali da muž dođe k njoj, unatoč tečaju i činjenici da je sama i da je inzistirala da ga puste k njoj)
> - u Dubrovniku nema bokseva, nego je rađaonica nalik velikoj operacijskoj sali u kojoj su obično dva kreveta, ili stolčić i krevet
> - sve navedeno vrijedi i za rađanje na stolčiću (sve ovisi o smjeni)



Zaboravih istaknuti da se ovih 300 kn plaća za tečaj koji je preduvjet za imati pratnju na porodu.

----------


## snow.ml

kolko ja znam u Našicama ne doputaju prisustvovanje porodu jer bi inače išla tamo rađati

SLAVONSKI BROD
-dopuštaju prisustvovanju 
-traže potvrdu (nama nije jer sam se napričala sa babicom prije dolaska M )
-dopuštaju ostanak do donošenja bebe sa kupanja
-mislim da nemaju predrađaonu
-M dobiva njihovu odjeću pri ulasku
-ne plaća se ništa

----------


## blackberry

> valda u smjeni?  ne znam.  čekaj, u puli imaju predrađaone/rađaone ili je to sve skupa?


koliko ja znam postoji predrađaona, i tamo ne mogu tate, da..
ali, ja je nisam vidjela. ja sam direkt išla u rađaonu.

----------


## Rivendell

Mozda spamam temu, ali hoce li mi netko objasniti 375 koje moras platiti da bi netko sjedio kraj tebe i dobio odjelo od papira?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Rivendell, we're working on it, nadam se da ću ti javiti kroz koji tjedan zašto  :Wink:

----------


## RING

*ZADAR*
-pratnja jedne osobe koja je bila na tečaju (potvrda sa bilo kojeg tečaja u bolnici, održanog od 2006. ili 2007., nisam sad sigurna, od tad imaju evidenciju)
-pratnja je samo u rađaoni - kad, ovisi o gužvi tj. kad će uhvatiti vremena pozvati pratnju
-ostaje sa majkom i djetetom poslije poroda (valjda dok ne odnesu dijete na neonatologiju)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

RING, jel besplatan tečaj?

----------


## RING

Ne, plaća se 200 kn.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

dakle moraš ići na tećaj koji se naplaćuje ali samo prisustvovanje ne plaćaš?

----------


## Inesz

ne bih zavodila temu u krivom smjeru, ali noram napisati:

vidim u većini rodilišta-traže potvrdu o pohađanju tečaja koja se plaća 200, 300 čak i više kuna.
bez potvrde nema prisustva na porodu

zaključak:
treba platiti da bi se prisustovalo na porodu


to mi se čini kao pohlepno i krajnje bezobrazno postupanje

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ines, prakse se dosta razlikuju, u tome i je problem.

I slažem se da je to bezobrazno iskorištavanje, radimo sad na to da odgonetnemo.

----------


## RING

> dakle moraš ići na tećaj koji se naplaćuje ali samo prisustvovanje ne plaćaš?


tako je, plaća se samo tečaj na kojem dobiješ potvrdu.

----------


## Cheerilee

*Čakovec;*
- plaća se 250kn
- potvrdu nismo imali niti su je tražili (jer nema organiziranih tečajeva)
- mm bio cijelo vrijeme samnom i još dva sata nakon poroda
- dobio je jednokratno odijelo

----------


## snow.ml

ja kad sam zvala u osječku bolnicu za tečaj sestra mi je rekla da mogu doći na prvi sat tečaja ,platiti(mislim da je 350 kn ili 450 kn ne sjećam se više )i ne moram više dolaziti nego da samo dođem po potvrdu...znači daj lovu a nije bitno dali si tamo uopće bio...
nisam iz Sl.Broda i nisam tamo pohađala tečaj ali su rekli da mogu imati pratnju sa tečajem iz bilo kojeg dijela HR

----------


## piramida

> ne bih zavodila temu u krivom smjeru, ali noram napisati:
> 
> vidim u većini rodilišta-traže potvrdu o pohađanju tečaja koja se plaća 200, 300 čak i više kuna.
> bez potvrde nema prisustva na porodu
> 
> zaključak:
> treba platiti da bi se prisustovalo na porodu
> 
> 
> to mi se čini kao pohlepno i krajnje bezobrazno postupanje



U potpunosti se slažem. Opće pravo bi trebalo da otac može BESPLATNO prisustvovati porodu bez ikakvog tečaja. Ako netko iz nekog razloga ne može platiti ili ne može na tečaj- uskarčuju mu mogućnost da vidi (ako to već želi) rođenje svog djeteta  :Confused: 
Lopovi!  :drek:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

piramida, ja bi malo to preformulirala i rekla da žena ima pravo na pratnju kakvu god ona želi.  nije očevo pravo da bude tamo (možda ne želi, možda ga nema), nego majčino pravo da ne bude sama.

----------


## bucka

ja već neko vrijeme pokušavam dobiti info da li u petrovoj vrijedi obavljeni tečaj iz bilo kojeg dz-a ili mora biti baš onaj njihov?

----------


## leonisa

proljetos je vrijedio samo onaj iz petrove.

----------


## puntica

> proljetos je vrijedio samo onaj iz petrove.


uvijek je bilo tako u petrovoj
jedino ako se nešto nije promijenilo nedavno, bucka, nazovi rodilište i pitaj (i onda, naravno,napiši ovdje što su ti rekli  :Grin:  )

----------


## leonisa

pa to i mislim  :Grin: 
jos je proljetos vrijedila njihova praksa iz stoljeca sedmog  :lool:

----------


## Zuska

> koliko ja znam postoji predrađaona, i tamo ne mogu tate, da..
> ali, ja je nisam vidjela. ja sam direkt išla u rađaonu.


Ja rodila u Puli lani i mm je bio sa mnom u predrađaoni, a nakon toga i u rađaoni. Doduše, taj dan sam jedino ja rodila  :Smile:  pa sam bila jedina u rađaonama, a u predrađaoni je bila samo još jedna cura. Imao je potvrdu s (besplatnog) tečaja.

----------


## Zrina

Karlovac:
-suprug bio prisutan, nisu pitali za tečaj (makar smo ga obavili 2008. i to besplatni koji provodi bolnica) 
-pozvali ga kad sam došla u rađaonu, bio na porodu i još nakon nekih sat vremena
-obukli ga u njihovo zeleno odijelo (pamučno)

----------


## koksy

Sveti Duh
-muž može uz potvrdu bilo kakvog tečaja. Mi imali iz dz isti i za prvo i za drugo dijete, dakle ne mora bit friško. Doduše, nisam sigurna ni dal su za drugo provjeravali, muža su zvali na porod ali on nije stigao jer sam ja bila prebrza. Mazili se kasnije sat vremena svi troje. 
-pitala dal može frendica jer je postojala mogučnost da muž neće bit doma, rekli može uz potvrdu, nebitno je što je i sama majka troje djece

----------


## Manuela.

Koprivnica
Treba  potvrda o završenom tečaju koji plača grad Koprivnica!
Muž je bio samnom do samog poroda ( išla sam na carski) i kasnije koliko je htio dugo mogao je ostati.
Svaki dan je dolazio k meni u sobu a treći dan kad sam mogla iz kreveta ja sam išla k svojoj djevojčici na posjete a on bi za to vrijeme bio s bebom da nije bila sama u sobi!

----------


## 123beba

Ima li tko kakvih informacija za KB Merkur?

----------


## donna

jel ima netko informaciju jel otac može prisustvovati na carskom uz spinalnu u Osijeku?

----------


## Manuela.

> jel ima netko informaciju jel otac može prisustvovati na carskom uz spinalnu u Osijeku?


Nigdje nije dozvoljeno da otac prisustvuje dok se ide na cr, bila opča ili spinalna, jedino ako nije dr.

----------


## t.r.a.c.

jedna ispravka za VARAŽDIN: plaća se 300kn + PDV
kažu da je to za tečaj. kad dođeš rodit ne pitaju dal ste bili na tečaju nego dal imate potvrdu o uplati. u principu, nije toliko važno ić na tečaj nego platit. mogli ste vi ić na tečaj i zaboravit uplatit, pa vas dave, iako se na tečaju potpisujete u bilježnicu. kad na tečaju pitate kud idu ti novci, kažu da predavači nisu plaćeni, da novac ide za bočice, odjelca za djecu... kad ih drugi put pitate, kažu da odijelca i bočice i ad dobivaju od donacija.... e sad....

----------


## klokanica1506

KB Merkur

Ne traže potvrdu tečaja, samo da pratnja donese sa sobom sterilno odjelo, kapu, masku i navlake za obuću (ako i ne donese ustupiti će svoju uz malo negodovanja)

Partnera pustili nakon obavljene klizme.

----------


## pužić

može li u Osječkoj bolnici prijateljica biti u pratnji (prošla je tečaj s njm i ima potvrdu, rodila nekoliko puta..dakle iskusna)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

pužić probaj pitati na topiku o OS rodilištu ili tam gdje su slavonske forumašice

----------


## fingertips

Šibensko rodilište - ne treba nikakav tečaj, ne treba ništa platiti, samo trebate upitati svog ginekologa, on će s mužom obaviti kratak razgovor. Bitno je da doktor poznaje osobu koja će s vama na porod. 
Ja ću roditi za par dana, javim ako je došlo do nekakvih promjena!

----------


## Beti3

Možda paše ovdje: Tata na porodu iz jučerašnjeg Provjerenog. Suze od sreće su mi došle slušajući tate. I bebe, naravno. A mamama znam kako je  :Smile: 
http://novatv.dnevnik.hr/clanak/prov...---291498.html

----------


## saf

> Možda paše ovdje: Tata na porodu iz jučerašnjeg Provjerenog. Suze od sreće su mi došle slušajući tate. I bebe, naravno. A mamama znam kako je 
> http://novatv.dnevnik.hr/clanak/prov...---291498.html


A joj kak sam se rasplakala  :Heart:

----------


## Janis

I ja sam se rasplakala od jada gledajući kako žene leže na boku priključene na drip, a doktor govori u infinitivu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

meni su bili prestrašni oni krikovi majki i to da svi ju gledaju ko kip u parku :/

e, i da su mame bile isključtivo objekti u ovoj reportaži. znam da se radi o očevima, ali trebalo se majke više uključiti umjesto da budu samo statisti ://

----------


## Ayan

> I ja sam se rasplakala od jada gledajući kako žene leže na boku priključene na drip, a doktor govori u infinitivu


imaš potpuno pravo.
tako je bilo i dok sam ja rađala.
sve fino polegnute, prikopčane na "infuziju", a ljudi kao da se nešto besplatno djeli. privatnost nula bodova.

sad bi bilo fino da naprave reportažu gdje ovu snimku stave u usporedbu s rodilištem vani, negdje gdje žena nema tretman fikusa na klanju. i da to pokažu na televiziji i obavezno doktorima.

----------


## Beti3

Nevjerojatno, kako je sve u očima promatrača. Ja sam gledala tate koji tako lijepo obavljuju posao pratnje iako ne moraju biti tamo ( a ima ih puno koji i nisu), suze su mi došle od ganuća kako su skupa i kako je sve prošlo dobro, i kako mame, unatoč bolovima, dobro izgledaju jer im je očito dobro, a vi vidite nešto sasvim drugo.
A, dobro, različiti smo. :Smile:

----------


## saf

> Nevjerojatno, kako je sve u očima promatrača. Ja sam gledala tate koji tako lijepo obavljuju posao pratnje iako ne moraju biti tamo ( a ima ih puno koji i nisu), suze su mi došle od ganuća kako su skupa i kako je sve prošlo dobro, i kako mame, unatoč bolovima, dobro izgledaju jer im je očito dobro, a vi vidite nešto sasvim drugo.
> A, dobro, različiti smo.


Slažem se, mene doduše nisu ganuli očevi nego onaj trenutak kada je majka primila u ruke svoju bebu i taj osjećaj kojeg sam se sjetila............

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da super očevi (ili pratnja) dođu zadnjih sat vremena jer prije toga nisu dopušteni, a ljudima koji su radili reportažu to nije bilo čudno niti su se pitali zašto. babica koja voli kad je "opsadno stanje" da to je prekrasno, tada se svima šibne drip na maksimum, dolantin i spasmex svima, epiziotomije samo da se rađaonice što prije prazne. umjesto da im bude super kad je tiho, kad se mogu svakoj rodilji posvetiti i pružati joj privatnost i dostojanstvo, njima je super kad je na traci i žene ne stignu sudjelovat uopće.

imamo još puno, puno za popraviti u našim rodilištima :/

----------


## bigwish

Ja sam prije 3 godine u Koprivničkom rodilištu bila sa šogoricom na porodu, i to s tim da je ona samo dva dana prije najavila tamo da ću ja biti u pratnji. naravno tečaj nisam trebala, jer sam i sama rodila prije 6 godina, i znam da su samo u neku bilježnicu upisale moje ime i prezime, dale mi onu plavu kutu i to je to. Nažalost nisam uspjela ostati do kraja, jer je došlo do komplikacija pa je šogorica hitno morala na carski a normalno da tamo ne puštaju nikog unutra. Eto to je bilo prije 3 god. Sada čekamo bebu i htjela bi svakako da moj mm bude uz mene, pa ću se raspitati što je sve potrebno, pa javim, a ako ima koja kakvih saznanja neka javi  :Smile:  . E da još samo da velim kako imam supersnažnu šogoricu koja mi zamalo slomila ruku kako me čvrsto držala, a kad me ugrizla od bolova, ne sjećam se točno al mislim da sam i ja skupa sa njom vrisnula  :Shock:

----------


## AndrejaMa

> ja već neko vrijeme pokušavam dobiti info da li u petrovoj vrijedi obavljeni tečaj iz bilo kojeg dz-a ili mora biti baš onaj njihov?


Nemojte me zezati!!
Dakle, MM koji je prošao tečaj i dva puta prisustvovao porodu ( prvi put na Merkuru ga nisu pustili iako smo tamo prošli tečaj, druga dva puta u VŽ, samo platili) sada bi trebao još jednom ići na tečaj jer ću spletom okolnosti roditi u Petrovoj?? Mislim, stvarno?
Ovo je za novine... i vjerujte, ako bude prirodan porod (i izbjegnemo carski) a njega ne puste da bude sa mnom, bit će u novinama...

----------


## sarasvati

Prijateljica je rodila u Petrovoj prije mjesec dana i nitko nije ni tražio potvrdu njezinog muža. Ni njihovu ni od dz.
Ali ne znam službenu informaciju.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Slazem se! Jos sa obzirom da su porezi takvi kakvi jesu, ne bi se nista trebalo placati. Ja sam rodila u UK, MM je bio na cijelom porodu i spavao sa mnom i bebom u sobi 3 dana, sve dok nismo optusteni iz bolnice. NIsta nismo morali platiti. Osim toga, to sto ocevi dodju na izgon je vise za show. Muzeva ti potpora najvise treba satima prije izgona.




> da super očevi (ili pratnja) dođu zadnjih sat vremena jer prije toga nisu dopušteni, a ljudima koji su radili reportažu to nije bilo čudno niti su se pitali zašto. babica koja voli kad je "opsadno stanje" da to je prekrasno, tada se svima šibne drip na maksimum, dolantin i spasmex svima, epiziotomije samo da se rađaonice što prije prazne. umjesto da im bude super kad je tiho, kad se mogu svakoj rodilji posvetiti i pružati joj privatnost i dostojanstvo, njima je super kad je na traci i žene ne stignu sudjelovat uopće.
> 
> imamo još puno, puno za popraviti u našim rodilištima :/

----------


## saf

Na oba poroda je sa mnom bio muž,od početka do kraja i to jednom u Petrovoj,a drugi put u Vinogradskoj. Što se tiče Petrove morali smo imati potvrdu o tečaju, u Vinogradskoj ništa.

----------


## Manuela.

> Ja sam prije 3 godine u Koprivničkom rodilištu bila sa šogoricom na porodu, i to s tim da je ona samo dva dana prije najavila tamo da ću ja biti u pratnji. naravno tečaj nisam trebala, jer sam i sama rodila prije 6 godina, i znam da su samo u neku bilježnicu upisale moje ime i prezime, dale mi onu plavu kutu i to je to. Nažalost nisam uspjela ostati do kraja, jer je došlo do komplikacija pa je šogorica hitno morala na carski a normalno da tamo ne puštaju nikog unutra. Eto to je bilo prije 3 god. Sada čekamo bebu i htjela bi svakako da moj mm bude uz mene, pa ću se raspitati što je sve potrebno, pa javim, a ako ima koja kakvih saznanja neka javi  . E da još samo da velim kako imam supersnažnu šogoricu koja mi zamalo slomila ruku kako me čvrsto držala, a kad me ugrizla od bolova, ne sjećam se točno al mislim da sam i ja skupa sa njom vrisnula


Za Koprivnicu treba biti potvrda o tečaju, bilo kad da je završen, tj nije bitno koliko je star.
Mene nisu ni pitali imam li, a imala sam i mm je bio samnom od samog početka. Za razliku od prije 8 god, kad ga nisu pustili ni blizu a tečaj smo imali

----------


## 123beba

Mi smo imali potvrdu no nitko nas nije pitao za nju... Rodila sam u Zajčevoj (Merkur) i muž je bio sa mnom čitavo vrijeme od kada sam ušla u box do kraja (a trajalo je....  :Smile: )))) Samo si je morao sam kupiti ono odijelo jer se bez njega ne može unutra. To smo uzeli u ljekarni na VV i mislim da je bilo cca 40 kn.

----------


## Plusic

> Na oba poroda je sa mnom bio muž,od početka do kraja i to jednom u Petrovoj,a drugi put u Vinogradskoj. Što se tiče Petrove morali smo imati potvrdu o tečaju, u Vinogradskoj ništa.


Drugo sam rodila u Vinogradskoj i muz je bio cijelo vrijeme sa jedne strane vrata na hodniku a ja sa druge. TO mi je bilo potpuno suludo... doslo mi je da i ja izadjem van sa njegove strane hodnika.
to je bilo 2010.

sada se upravo najvise uzasavam tog dijela sto zena mora sve sama odraditi a njega puste onih 15minuta pred kraj u radaonu. 
I da, ni tu nije mogao ostati koliko smo htjeli, vec su ga nakon 20tak minuta potjerali van......

----------


## sarasvati

U Vinogradskoj je sad muž cijelo vrijeme s tobom. Ništa ne odrađuješ sama.

----------


## Plusic

ovo jos uvijek ne vjerujem dok ne vidim.....

----------


## sarasvati

Kad smo bili u boksu, muž je bio sa ženom pored nje, a ona bas i nije bila blizu poroda. Ili je jaaako dobro sve podnosila. A drugi su bili s bebom i žena nam je rekla kako je rodila dva sata prije.

----------

